# blocks B al migrar openssl a libressl

## Fitap

Hola, esto del block B no lo entendi todavia y por eso les pregunto que se hace en este caso.

Estoy migrando de openssl a libressl siguiendo la guia https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:LibreSSL y cuando llego al final de la guia emerge -q @preserved-rebuild me sale todo este lio

http://dpaste.com/2GX4VPT

Que deberia hacer?

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes puesto libressl en USE en tu make.conf?

----------

## Fitap

Si, tal como indica la guia.

----------

## quilosaq

La guía dice que después de poner la USE en make.conf hagas: emerge -uvNDq world

¿Qué dice

emerge -puvND world

?

----------

## Fitap

```
emerge -puvND world 

```

http://dpaste.com/0A8D7C1

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes 3 paquetes que necesitan openssl:

net-misc/curl

media-video/ffmpeg

dev-qt/qtnetwork

Si puedes prescindir de ellos,  desinstalalos. En caso contrario, para los 2 primeros tienes que forzar sus USEs a libressl (en package.use). Para qtnetwork quizá puedas encontrar algún overlay con USE libressl. En el de Gentoo no hay posibilidad. Finalmente tendrás que añadirlos expresamente a la actualización:

```
emerge -uvNDq world net-misc/curl media-video/ffmpeg dev-qt/qtnetwork
```

----------

## Fitap

Drastico final, desisto de libressl y vuelvo a openssl.

Muchas gracias quilosaq por tu tiempo y asitencia.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Drastico final, desisto de libressl y vuelvo a openssl.
> 
> Muchas gracias quilosaq por tu tiempo y asitencia.

 

la manera mas sencilla de pasar eso es hacer un unmerge de los paquetes que te estan bloqueando...

 *Quote:*   

>   (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by
> 
>     dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)
> 
>     >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-video/ffmpeg-3.4.5:0/55.57.57::gentoo, installed)
> ...

 

basicamente hace:

```
emerge -Cav dev-libs/openssl net-misc/curl media-video/ffmpeg net-nds/openldap dev-qt/qtnetwork
```

luego hace un:

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

deberias pasar el bloqueo sin dramas, si aparecen paquetes nuevos, hace el emerge -C y volve a intentarlo

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias por responder pelelademadera, nose porque sigue queriendo instalar openssl sin que haya paquetes que lo tiren.

http://dpaste.com/32XCFD9

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias por responder pelelademadera, nose porque sigue queriendo instalar openssl sin que haya paquetes que lo tiren.
> 
> http://dpaste.com/32XCFD9

 

que te devuelve un?

```
equery d dev-libs/openssl
```

si no me equivoco equery pertenece a gentoolkit

----------

## Fitap

```
equery d openssl

 * These packages depend on openssl:

app-admin/lastpass-cli-1.3.1-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

app-admin/sudo-1.8.25_p1-r1 (openssl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

app-crypt/qca-2.1.3-r2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                       (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0)

app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

app-emulation/spice-0.14.0-r2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs(+)?])

app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3 (openssl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0[static-libs?])

dev-db/mariadb-10.2.22-r1 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0:0)

dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-lang/python-2.7.15 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-lang/python-3.5.5 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-lang/python-3.6.5 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-lang/rust-1.29.1-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-libs/botan-1.10.17-r2 (!libressl ? <dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0[bindist=])

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                                 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[-bindist(-)])

                                 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o-r6:0)

dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8:0)

dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

dev-vcs/git-2.19.2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

kde-apps/kopete-18.12.3 (jingle ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

media-libs/opusfile-0.11 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

media-video/ffmpeg-3.4.5 (openssl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-analyzer/nmap-7.70 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-dns/bind-tools-9.12.2_p2-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                                (gost ? =dev-libs/openssl-1.0*[-bindist])

                                (gost ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1)

net-libs/libssh-0.8.6 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.12 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-libs/neon-0.30.2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-misc/curl-7.64.0 (curl_ssl_openssl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-misc/iputils-20180629 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                          (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs(+)])

net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0[bindist=])

                           (!libressl ? <dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0:0[bindist=])

                           (>=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=])

                           (dev-libs/openssl:0)

                           (dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs(+)])

net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-misc/tigervnc-1.9.0-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-misc/wget-1.20.1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                     (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs(+)])

net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

                        (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

                        (ssl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.4-r1 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g:0[-bindist])

net-wireless/aircrack-ng-1.5.2 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0[bindist=])

sys-fs/cryfs-0.9.9 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.7.5-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static-libs(+)])

                           (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

www-client/falkon-3.0.1-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0)

```

----------

## pelelademadera

por lo que veo:

kde-apps/kopete-18.12.3 (jingle ? dev-libs/openssl:0) 

net-dns/bind-tools-9.12.2_p2-r1 (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0) 

                                (gost ? =dev-libs/openssl-1.0*[-bindist]) 

                                (gost ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1) 

net-misc/curl-7.64.0 (curl_ssl_openssl ? dev-libs/openssl:0[static libs?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]) 

net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 (!libressl ? >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]) 

                        (!libressl ? dev-libs/openssl:0) 

                        (ssl ? dev-libs/openssl:0) 

de esos paquetes chequea las flags, fijate que por ejemplo, por mas que tengas -ssl y +libressl si tenes activa la flag jingle en kopete, te va a poner de dependencia openssl.

en 2º caso fijate que bind-tools si tenes activa la flag gost, tiene de dependencia openssl.

En alguno de esos paquetes que te pase tenes el bloqueo, por ahi se me salteo alguno, pero esos son los que vi, chequea si tenes algun package.use que no te este dando dolores de cabeza por ahi...

saludos

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery d openssl
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias pelelademadera por responder, he verificado las uses locales y saque las que tiran de openssl.

Si no estoy confundido, ahora me queda unicamente el problematico dev-qt/qtnetwork.

```

sudo emerge -DuNav @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j-r1:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 5.286 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3:5/5.11::gentoo  USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1::gentoo  USE="libressl* -debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35::gentoo  USE="dbus gtk3 introspection libressl* (policykit) usbredir -gstaudio -gstvideo -lz4 -mjpeg -pulseaudio -sasl -smartcard -static-libs -vala -webdav" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/falkon-3.0.1-r1::gentoo  USE="X dbus kwallet libressl* -debug -gnome-keyring -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/khtml-5.54.0:5/5.54::gentoo  USE="X libressl -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.54.0:5/5.54::gentoo  USE="X libressl -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kopete-18.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight privacy statistics texteffect urlpicpreview xmpp -debug -gadu -groupwise -history -jingle -latex -meanwhile -nowlistening -oscar -otr -pipes -ssl -test -testbed -translator -v4l -webpresence -winpopup -zeroconf" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/openssl:0 ("dev-libs/openssl:0" is blocking dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3)

Total: 8 packages (5 new, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 5.286 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j-r1:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[bindist=] (dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist]) required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3:5/5.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3:0/46::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.5:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl required by (kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.54.0:5/5.54::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-misc/wget-1.20.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.9.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.9.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl required by @selected

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-libs/botan-1.10.17-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl required by (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-wireless/aircrack-ng-1.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (www-client/falkon-3.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3:0/1.20.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (app-emulation/spice-0.14.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.12:0/9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (net-libs/libtorrent-rasterbar-1.1.12:0/9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.19.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.5:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl required by (kde-frameworks/khtml-5.54.0:5/5.54::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.5:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libressl-2.8:0/46= required by (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3:0/1.14.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (app-admin/lastpass-cli-1.3.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.1.3-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-wireless/aircrack-ng-1.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (media-libs/opusfile-0.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3:0/1.20.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.19.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-libs/botan-1.10.17-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4:0/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4:0/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-db/mariadb-10.2.22-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (media-libs/opusfile-0.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.5:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-db/mariadb-10.2.22-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (app-admin/lastpass-cli-1.3.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.1.3-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libressl-2.8:0=[static-libs?] (>=dev-libs/libressl-2.8:0=) required by (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3:0/1.14.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-misc/wget-1.20.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[static-libs?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (net-misc/curl-7.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (net-libs/libssh-0.8.6:0/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0=[static-libs(+)?] (dev-libs/libressl:0=) required by (app-emulation/spice-0.14.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh-0.8.6:0/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0/46= required by (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (dev-libs/libressl:=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libressl:0= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## pelelademadera

volale la flag ssl a dev-qt/qtnetwork

podes hacerlo desde el package.use agregando la linea

dev-qt/qtnetwork -ssl

o bien en /etc/portage/package.use como fichero o bien a /etc/portage/package.use/***

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery d openssl
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Fitap

Le he sacado las ssl a qtnetwork, hasta lo he desinstalado, pero cuando emerge lo instala, me avisa que necesita de ssl uses.

```
sudo emerge -DuNavq @world

[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3  USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -test" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1  USE="libressl* -debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35  USE="dbus gtk3 introspection libressl* (policykit) usbredir -gstaudio -gstvideo -lz4 -mjpeg -pulseaudio -sasl -smartcard -static-libs -vala -webdav" 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/falkon-3.0.1-r1  USE="X dbus kwallet libressl* -debug -gnome-keyring -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-frameworks/khtml-5.54.0  USE="X libressl -debug -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-apps/kopete-18.12.3  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight privacy statistics texteffect urlpicpreview xmpp -debug -gadu -groupwise -history -jingle -latex -meanwhile -nowlistening -oscar -otr -pipes -ssl -test -testbed -translator -v4l -webpresence -winpopup -zeroconf" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.54.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kopete-18.12.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdenetwork-meta-18.12.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-18.12.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3 ssl

```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Le he sacado las ssl a qtnetwork, hasta lo he desinstalado, pero cuando emerge lo instala, me avisa que necesita de ssl uses.
> 
> ```
> sudo emerge -DuNavq @world
> 
> ...

 

equery d qt-webkit, con eso te fijas que paquetes dependen de qt-webkit.

alguno de esos requiere que uses qt-webkit con +ssl, probablemente deshabilitando alguna flag de ese paquete pasas el problema

postea el resultado y te doy una mano

----------

## Fitap

Muchas gracias pelelademadera

He visto en la seccion ingles del foro que qtnetwork no tiene al momento soporte libressl en el tree de gentoo.

Aqui te dejo la salida extrania por cierto de lo que me has pedido.

```
equery d qt-webkit

 * These packages depend on qt-webkit:
```

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias pelelademadera
> 
> He visto en la seccion ingles del foro que qtnetwork no tiene al momento soporte libressl en el tree de gentoo.
> 
> Aqui te dejo la salida extrania por cierto de lo que me has pedido.
> ...

 si no tenes dependencias de qt-webkit, podes hacer un unmerge... para que esta instalado?

----------

## Fitap

El paquete es sin el guion.

```
equery d dev-qt/qtwebkit

 * These packages depend on dev-qt/qtwebkit:

app-text/kchmviewer-7.7-r1 (dev-qt/qtwebkit:5)

dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9:5[printsupport])

dev-qt/designer-5.11.3 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5)

dev-util/kdevelop-5.3.2 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

kde-apps/k3b-18.12.3 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

kde-apps/kdenlive-18.12.3 (freesound ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

kde-apps/rocs-18.12.3 (>=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.14.5 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5)

```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> El paquete es sin el guion.
> 
> ```
> equery d dev-qt/qtwebkit
> 
> ...

 

perdon, le erre de paquete de todas maneras, es qtnetwork el paquete en problemas...

por lo que veo en mi equipo, al menos yo tengo 4 paquetes que fuerzan el flag ssl en qtnetwork.

kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.56.0 (>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.1:5[ssl])

kde-frameworks/khtml-5.56.0 (>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.1:5[ssl])

kde-frameworks/kio-5.56.0 (>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.1:5[ssl])

kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.56.0 (>=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.1:5[ssl])

lamentablemente de kio y kxmlgui depende medio plasma.... asi que por lo que veo es imposible pasar a libressl con plasma, podrias probar con un gestor mas liviano como lxde o lxqt que tienen mucho menos dependencias y seguramente puedas usar libressl... o esperar a que updateen qtnetwork... lo veo bastante lejano

----------

